# Avant Frame on bonktown right now - $1960



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I don't know if that's a good price or not, but thought I post a heads up here


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

At Comobike in Italy you can get an Avant for $1700 or so.


----------

